# NXT TakeOver: WarGames Discussion Thread



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I wonder which war games match will main event the show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I be surprised if any match here goes below 3.5. 

Women's war games match has me the most interested. Some great talent in it and also the goddess Io Shirai, the real best worker in NXT (yeah you can come at me). 

Balor/Riddle should be good. Balor hopefully has his working boots on him.

Triple Threat match feels like filler for me cause I ain't seen Cole lose to any of these three. It's either going to be Ciampa or even Balor to beat him. Should be a good match though.

Men's War Games, I expect to headline and some crazy ass finish with maybe with a main roster guy coming in to screw over someone for the next nights match. 

As with all Takeovers, I'm expecting a top notch show. I say the Women's and Men's war games matches to be the show stealers. And that the show will end with something big happening.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I feel like Wargames was sacrified last night in favor of Survivor Series. 

This year Wargames does not feel like a big deal and that suck.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like another good one. Still not crazy about there being 2 War Games matches, but I'm hyped for both. And the intrigue of Team Ciampa's mystery man has me interested to see who it could be.

Plus it's Balor's 1st match in his new persona. I want to see what he brings to the table.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will just be checking out the Women’s WarGames Match. Hopefully Team Ripley gets the win.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I think 2 War Games matches might be overkill, but I'm sure I'll still enjoy the whole card. Sucks that the best NXT worker is out, but hopefully Johnny Gargano gets back soon.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*The Velveteen Dream* is injured and he is _supposedly_ not returning until 2020. I won't rule out the possibility that Dream got medically cleared early and he returns to exact revenge against The Undisputed ERA for jumping him a few weeks ago, taking him off TV. The attack plus stealing Dream's North American Championship warrants comeuppance for UE inside the cages. 

However...

I'm predicting the final man to join Team Ciampa in WarGames will be *Isaiah "Swerve" Scott*.










Scott has put on some impressive performances on TV in the last few weeks, including a highly competitive match with Roderick Strong. Scott would 'up' the chaotic action in WarGames in a star-making performance.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Predictions and rationale why:

- Team Ciampa wins the Men's War Games: This allows them to set up multiple title feuds in one swing.

- Team Baszler wins the Women's War Games: Shayna has been punked out for the past few weeks and needs a strong and definitive victory heading into Survivor Series.

- Finn Balor defeats Matt Riddle. No way Balor should lose this early.

- Dunne wins the Triple Threat match: He's the only face in this match.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

It's fucking ridiculous that Rush v. Garza isn't on this card. And renders the entire cruiserweight division to be meaningless. At least they made the card on main roster PPVs.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Clique said:


> I'm predicting the final man to join Team Ciampa in WarGames will be *Isaiah "Swerve" Scott*.


I'd be good with that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Psychosocial said:


> It's fucking ridiculous that Rush v. Garza isn't on this card. And renders the entire cruiserweight division to be meaningless. At least they made the card on main roster PPVs.


I hope they add *Lio Rush vs. Angel Garza for the NXT Cruiserweight Championship* last minute, on the main card and not the kickoff, because their rivalry and _11/13 NXT_ match are HOT! Or as Mauro Ranallo would say, "en fuego."


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Honestly, this is the first time I'm leaning to not watching a TakeOver.

Why are Io and Bianca teaming with Shayna after they had such beef with her earlier this year? And that's just for starters.

Two War Games matches in one night is really overkill.

No title matches and the one match with bigger implications will obviously just lead to a filler defense for Cole the next night. Nothing here feels like it matters.

I'm stunned. It's amazing how far NXT has fallen from just a year ago.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Honestly, this is the first time I'm leaning to not watching a TakeOver.
> 
> Why are Io and Bianca teaming with Shayna after they had such beef with her earlier this year? And that's just for starters.
> 
> ...


It was explained why Bianca and Io are tagging with Shayna.

Shayna said she picked them for Team Baszler because she wants strength (Bianca), and that Io is the most sadistic and evil person she knows. And both Bianca and Io have said they still don't like Shayna, but "The enemy of my enemy is my friend". 

IE: They hate Rhea even more than Shayna. Because Rhea has been constantly running her mouth and sticking her nose in their business. So has Candice and Mia. 

And on this week's NXT, the women's War Games video package went into even further detail, with Shayna saying that both Bianca and Io have done more to earn a title shot than Rhea has. Because Rhea threw a temper tantrum like a 2 year old and got herself intentionally disqualified, she suddenly thinks she should get a title shot before Io and Bianca?

The package in question: 






It really does paint Shayna's team as a team that is much more attractive on paper as well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I think Pete Dunne wins the three-way and beats Adam Cole for the title.

Doesn't make sense for Adam Cole to retain given he had just gone through War Games, Cole can win it back on TV.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

the easiest match to predict would seemingly be balor over riddle.

it would absolutely make zero sense to have finn return "home" only to lose his first takeover match in three years. riddle is solid enough to take a loss.

dunne would make the most sense to win the triple threat number one contendership but I could sort of see them throwing us for a loop.

both war games matches are up in the air to me, depending on the mystery partner for the babyfaces and what may or may not happen with dakota kai.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Undisputed Era
Team Rhea
Finn Balor
Pete Dunne

Only one worth putting money on is Dunne.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I feel like Wargames was sacrified last night in favor of Survivor Series.
> 
> This years Wargames does not feel like a big deal and that suck.


They really have tried to incorporate both PPV's all together in the lead up but I do agree, it feels like Survivor Series is the big hot topic, and less so War Games... Although Wargames will most likely be the better over all PPV


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Scratch my prediction of Swerve Scott as the 4th man on Team Ciampa...

*Isaiah “Swerve” Scott to face Angel Garza on the NXT TakeOver: Pre-Show*
https://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/article/isaiah-scott-angel-garza-nxt-takeover-war-games


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm heaps excited for the Women's WarGames match. Hopefully Io Shirai does something really cool.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Predictions:

Women's War Games: This whole weekend seems like it's being set up to make Rhea look like a star, and it already started last night on SD. I expect Io and Candice to do some crazy shit and Bianca and Rhea to do some hoss shit. In the end Team Rhea will win with Rhea pinning Shayna.

Winners: Team Rhea

Balor vs. Riddle: Balor winning is obvious. He can't lose his 1st big match back. I'm just interested to see how differently Balor wrestles now as a heel.

Winner: Balor

Dunne vs. Priest vs. Dain: Dunne winning is obvious, I just hope we get some good action before the finish.

Winner: Dunne

Men's War Games: Team Ciampa has a mystery partner with them, so they're pretty much guaranteed to win. Plus Ciampa is still going after Cole, so he'll probably get the winning fall.

Winner: Team Ciampa


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to..

-Swerve vs. Garza
-Dunne vs. Dain vs. Priest
-Mens War Games match

I have little interest in the Womens War Games match. It's going to suck when Riddle loses to Balor.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198098181801857024


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Final NXT TakeOver WarGames III predictions*

Alright everyone tonight is finally here we have 1 late match on the kickoff then 4 stacked matches on the main card but what are your final predictions for tonight's show?? here's a rundown on the match cards 

Pre show - Isaiah Swerve Scott vs. Angel Garza 

Women's WarGames Match - Team Ripley vs. Team Baszler 

Matt Riddle vs. Finn Balor 

Triple Threat Number One Contender's Match - Pete Dunne vs. Killain Dain vs. Damian Priest 

Men's WarGames Match - Undisputed ERA vs. Team Ciampa 

Here's my predictions 

Team Ripley 
Finn Balor
Pete Dunne 
Undisputed ERA


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Final NXT Takeover WarGames III predictions*

*I love Bianca, but I gotta go with Team Ripley here. She's getting the rocket push and she deserves it.*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Final NXT Takeover WarGames III predictions*

Team Ciampa - Ciampa pins Fish
Team Ripley - Ripley pins Belair
Finn Balor
Pete Dunne


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Will probably skip Swerve/Garza and The Triple Threat, Only interested in both Wargames matches and Balor/Riddle.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mia Yim continues to make herself look like a goddamn dumbass loser.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198340137370951681


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Reil said:


> Mia Yim continues to make herself look like a goddamn dumbass loser.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198340137370951681


... not really.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

That doesn't look like much of a tribute to Bull Nakano. That looks more like a tribute to Mojo Rawley.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reil said:


> That doesn't look like much of a tribute to Bull Nakano. That looks more like a tribute to Mojo Rawley.


No it really look like the face paint of Nakano.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Reil said:


> Mia Yim continues to make herself look like a goddamn dumbass loser.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198340137370951681


Looks Great


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reil said:


> Mia Yim continues to make herself look like a goddamn dumbass loser.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198340137370951681












#1, It's close enough.

#2, I might not care Mia as a talent these days, but you seem to have an irrational hatred for her.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> #2, I might not care Mia as a talent these days, but you seem to have an irrational hatred for her.


My problem isn't with Mia the person, its where she is on the card. She's massively overpushed and has failed to impress numerous times. Outside of the ladder match she had with Io a couple of weeks ago, her NXT career has been largely forgettable at best, awful at worst. And the HBIC gimmick isn't very good either. It comes across as too tryhard.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I know it's not going to happen, but I would like to see what I've seen people on Twitter saying for the 4th man. Austin Theory. But, I just don't see his big debut being apart of this. Tho, he has history with all of TUE, so it works. But, I doubt it.

I'd mark out tho.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

My interest level for the matches

1. Undisputed Era vs Team Ciampa in WarGames
2. Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor
3. Team Ripley vs Team Baszler in WarGames
4. Pete Dunne vs Killian Dain vs Damien Priest


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mia Yim out of women's War Games... does this mean Dakota has a chance?!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Women's WarGames Match to open the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Women's match starting the show just like I thought.

Just turned it on, what happened to Mia?

Oh, and damn Charly.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

_SWERVE_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope this show ends up being good. Though Takeovers very rarely disappoint so..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mox Girl said:


> Mia Yim out of women's War Games... does this mean Dakota has a chance?!


Inb4 Toni is the replacement.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NXT TakeOver: WarGames DiscussionI Thread*



CGS said:


> Inb4 Toni is the replacement.


Probably, cos Dakota doesn't get shit lol.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm actually home to see this live lol. Sweet.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Garza should be getting a rematch against Lio Rush for the CW Title soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This by no means was the crispest match and they can do better.

But there was still some good innovation in this match as well. These are 2 future superstars.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looks amazing tonight wens3


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Both guys were good but Shane clearly has more long term potential for me.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pat McAfee look's like an idot.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn Charly is looking stunning tonight


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Mia Yim out of women's War Games... does this mean Dakota has a chance?!


Dakota attacked her.

Dakota will replace her then screw Rhea in the match


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dakota in the match. Everyone called this.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dakota's in.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm glad shes in but super predictable


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dakota's in War Games woohoo :mark:

Sam also needs to STFU.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ha they went with Kai in the end.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Sam seems like the average WFer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, Rhea's team is losing then. :lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Dakota's in War Games woohoo :mark:
> 
> Sam also needs to STFU.


He is always trying to start shit on the pre show lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh great, Sam's still doing his totally forced heel shtick.

It's like they're trying to make him their Skip Bayless. But at least Skip is entertaining when he's awful.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dakota with the heel turn tonight.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It seems like watchwrestling.in is having a problem


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FFS Pat McAfee needs to STFU.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck me this guy is annoying.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dream to be the 4th man?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Dream to be the 4th man?




I hope so!!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Dream to be the 4th man?


That's right. Dream doesn't have a match at this Takeover.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Dream to be the 4th man?


I hope not.

I want to see KO vs Cole inside Wargames.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Pat McAfee is a nut. :lol

Just leave it to him to get the crowd going.

Dakota Kai in, Mia Yim out.

Lets do this!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Dream to be the 4th man?


Dream is apparently still injured so wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dakota Kai attacked Mai


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> I hope not.
> 
> I want to see KO vs Cole inside Wargames.


Why must you say things you know we can't have?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the cage getting it's own entrance with lights and music.

Not going to lie.....love it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Women's Wargames is up 1st.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jesus this ring announcer girl is terrible.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RHEA :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That light show is cool as shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The sirens reminded me of Ishii and I was getting excited :lol


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Alright, first show for me in months. Looking forward to two War Games matches tonight... I say Dakota turns heel.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

God this is going to be good!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm not gonna lie. I CAN'T STAND that WarGames can be won by pinfall. Submission only you wankers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

death, taxes, and me at some point in this match forgetting who is on who's team.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

So ready for this match!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Candace Lerae colors making me wanna start smoking some weed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

IO :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man I'm so happy for Dakota getting this opportunity.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if Dakota's ring gear and hair doesn't scream forthcoming heel turn tonight, I don't know what does.

I hate it when the RAW and Smackdown guys were their brands t-shirts, but I feel that would have been very beneficial to me in this match. haha.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Io vs Candice :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Off topic but damn Dakota looks good tonight.

Candice vs. Io is a great way to start.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Io is the most over by far


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't think Dakota going to turn tonight, Wait til on Wednesday


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> Off topic but damn Dakota looks good tonight.


Agreed.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Io has gotten about 75% hotter since she went dark.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Io has gotten about 75% hotter since she went dark.


(Y)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Dakota attacked Mia, Rhea still won’t pick her as the replacement. she flips and helps Shayna’s team win.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Dakota attacked Mia, Rhea still won’t pick her as the replacement. she flips and helps Shayna’s team win.


Rhea did pick her as the replacement, she's in the match :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crowd chanting Where's the clock?


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I want blood...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

did somebody lose the key!?!?!? What the fuck???? haha


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm shocked this is the first match tbh. But I guess it makes a bit of sense that one of these go on first...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Io is so freaking good.

And every fan chanting about the damn clock can kiss my ass.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

So Candice gets her ass kicked for 5 minutes by one person, then makes her comeback on two :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hopefully this match picks up a little bit. So far I am kind of bored.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Look's like Rhea is next.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Ugh, buffering is killing me...


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Crowd chanting Where's the clock?


I thought I heard that too. :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Where's the Clock?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ripley runs almost as awkwardly as Braun does.

Almost.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thrash can :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is hot for Rhea :mark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kendo sticks :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WE WANT TABLES!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rhea so over


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rhea is stunning :sodone


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> So Candice gets her ass kicked for 5 minutes by one person, then makes her comeback on two :lol


That's half the War Games matches in history. Of the two minutes with the advantage it's the heels winning the first 1:15, the face getting about 20 seconds of shine, then 25 seconds of getting beaten down before the numbers get evened up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rhea is gonna be a huge star for this company.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RHEA'S GONNA KILL YOU!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That tease of tables :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kay Lee went off script there with the table tease, great work by her. Gotta read the crowd and be reactive. Impressed.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The crowd is Strange.

Go from really loud to no sound


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The camera guys sure do like to point it at Candice from behind...

KLR teasing and then rejecting getting the table to get boo'd, very smart.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tower of Doom coming.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Legit thought the show started on an hour lol
I’m still holding out hope Dakota turns.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Well damnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought they weren't gonna go with that corner spot they do every time in multi persons match, but there we go. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate the tower of Doom lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RIP Candace lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Knew it :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the 450 from Bianca after the Tower of Doom spot was a nice touch.

And there is the Dakota heel turn that every single person in the world saw coming a mile away (which doesn't mean it was a bad thing that it was predictable!!!!!!)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well now lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wanted Dakota to wrestle in the match but at the same time I'm glad she's getting a big moment!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus! This is Orange Cassidy vicious!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Welp there’s the turn that will make little sense after this match is over


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

That was a great heel turn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dakota heel turn wens3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit what a turn. So we’ll executed.

Are Rhea and company gonna go 2 on 4 now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol. thought Nox had been busted open hardway or something seeing the blood on the stage. Took me a minute to realize that was just on the graphic on the stage. haha.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Dakota turning heel.. I love it! Shes pissed that she got rejected originally. Makes sense.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That heel turn was extremely well done and Dakota's viciousness really helped sell it.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Enough heel turns. This company has been pulling that card to death.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't blame Dakota for snapping. She got passed over for this match at first, and for the NXT women's Survivor Series match as well.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SO who's coming to the rescue ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn, That was Great


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought she'd come in last and turn. That was even better, honestly.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Who is drunk in the production truck, what the fuck was that camera cut.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shayna has handcuffs.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

So whose replacing Tegan? They ain't doing 4 on 2 surely lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if this does stay 4 on 2 (which I am very skeptical it will), it will be completely different than the men's match which is a good thing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> So whose replacing Tegan? They ain't doing 4 on 2 surely lol


Yim to the save maybe?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't watched NXT enough to think who could help Rhea and Candice lol, if anyone does.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> SO who's coming to the rescue ?


Chicago so AJ Lee


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

Watching my first ever NXT ppv tonight y'all!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

A let's turn another natural born babyface heel. It was so obvious it was happening.

Good match so far, wonder who come out for the save. I'm going Toni.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Chicago so AJ Lee


AJ and Kaitlyn ftfw!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> AJ and Kaitlyn ftfw!


Exactly lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bianca selling those kendo stick shots from Candice was the funniest thing I have seen in a while. Jumping around like a pretend pro wrestler.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I :lmao at that count break by Bianca. Please make a gif of it


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The buffering is pissing me off.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They gonna die :sodone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bianca sells getting a beating well


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> Bianca selling those kendo stick shots from Candice was the funniest thing I have seen in a while. Jumping around like a pretend pro wrestler.


It did look ridiculous


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Dakota Kai heel turn was perfectly executed. NXT might have the second best women's division in the country only behind the main roster. This match has been GREAT!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Those kendo shots are vicious.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Of course they are going to the very top..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Top Rope Poisoned Rana!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MOONSAULT FROM THE TOP OF THE CAGE!!!


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Holy crap!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> That Dakota Kai heel turn was perfectly executed. NXT might have the second best women's division in the country only behind the main roster. This match has been GREAT!


They might even be better given they aren't splintered


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

jesus, Io landed feet first off that moonsault from the top of the cage. Amazed she didn't blow out an ankle or a knee.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Io Shirai is great.

Kay Lee Ray is really good too, first time I've seen her.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MAMA MIA!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fucking Io man!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


It was the only way this was going to go, the "it was supposed to be my big night and you guys prevented that" story.

I get it, I'm just a little tired of the "disgruntled face goes sour" trope. This is along the lines of since we did it with Io, and main roster did it with Bayley & Sasha we can do it with a few others because overpulling this card can never fail, right? Color me skeptical.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dakota was the one that let Bayley last Wednesday


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DAMN


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Io shirai, is the best worker in NXT. And it's not even close.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She pinned her? :wow


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rhea pinning Shayna! :mark :mark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow.

Team Rhea won.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:wow

They are gonna go all in on Rhea.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They made the heels look so bad XD


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

That was pretty damn good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A FINISH!!! RHEA!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Match was fire


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Great match, questionable booking


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wait, what the fuck????? Two defeated four????

Even Hulk Hogan is calling bullshit on this!!! (and yes, I am aware he once won a two on 8 cage match)

Good opener.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

big win for Rhea and candice lerae


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Better than expected.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Surprised they pinned Shayna with SS tomorrow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome match and a great heel turn out of it too.

Pro wrestling doesn’t get much better than that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That was a really good opener.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Rhea is so much more interesting a bad ass face than she was as an angry heel on NXTUK (well the little bits I saw of it).

Amazing opener, just lots of fun.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Okay, predicting Rhea wins the title and Shayna goes to main by or after Christmas.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah they must be very high on Rhea to have her lin Shayna here with SS tomorrow


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn that's a big rub for Rhea, beating 4 women.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Is this one of the best Handicap matches of all times? incredible match. Io is on another level though.

Yup.. Rhea is getting that rocket.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

That was very good


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Surprised they pinned Shayna with SS tomorrow.


Maybe she's winning tomorrow. 

I figured that Rhea would pin Shayna (well....my original prediction) to set up a title match at the next PPV. That's how they book. I'm surprised they had her win a handicap match, though. Either way, she's not beating Shayna at the next Takeover.

Anyway, pretty great match, although not sure why so many people are praising Io so much. All of her stuff looked slow and sloppy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> Okay, predicting Rhea wins the title and Shayna goes to main by or after Christmas.


Shayna Rumble debut


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There were definitely many replayable spots that will be making the rounds on social media and tv over the next few weeks.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Awesome match and a great heel turn out of it too.
> 
> Pro wrestling doesn’t get much better than that.


Yep and set up 2 intriguing feuds going forward with Kai/Nox and Ripley/Baszler. Great stuff.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I mean, that had good in-ring action, some plunder, great storytelling, and the underdogs pulling it out. Plus, you have 3 people who are probably not going to be happy with Dakota Kai going forward... that was awesome.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Fuck that. That match was dope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Io is so fucking good, btw. Jesus, what a talent. And Rhea is just a fucking beast. What a division between those two alone.

:trips8


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rhea to Shayna: 

You can't run & hide.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I really enjoyed that match and how different it will probably be to the men's war game match


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Only KLR would agree to do a crazy WTF bump like that. She truly is a daredevil worth the rep.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhea is cool as hell man, she has that Lita energy but with a powerhouse/brawler build.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So.. That was better than I expected. I wasn't interested in this match going in to War Games, but the Dakota turn and action in the ring proved me wrong.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. They got Sleeping With Sirens on a soundtrack.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BRO


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I wonder why they didnt have Tegan get into the match and then did the turn, I mean it worked either way but that would have been the traditional way to do it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I so want Io to win the women's title but let's be honest, i don't see it happening. I expect Rhea to get a long ass run Shayna style.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Candice the fucking MVP tho


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hope my boy Pete Dunne gets this. Also want to see Damien Priest either tag or versus Corbin.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's so weird to me that they moved Finn back to NXT. I wonder how that has to feel as a talent. Like here you are on the main roster and the first ever Universal Champion and then you get demoted back to the minor leagues.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't care about this match.

But I would be surprised if Pete Dunne didn't win.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> Maybe she's winning tomorrow.
> 
> I figured that Rhea would pin Shayna (well....my original prediction) to set up a title match at the next PPV. That's how they book. I'm surprised they had her win a handicap match, though. Either way, she's not beating Shayna at the next Takeover.
> 
> Anyway, pretty great match, although not sure why so many people are praising Io so much. All of her stuff looked slow and sloppy.


She better not be beating Becky after losing a 4 on 2 handicap match. That would be ridiculous.

LETS GO DUNNE!! win me some money brother!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Damn. They got Sleeping With Sirens on a soundtrack.


NXT always has fire music


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

IMPERIUM :mark:


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome and what a well executed heel turn, who cares if it was obvious, that was the story being told, it wasn't a swerve turn it was a clear story driven turn. Question is if she was the one that took out Mia Yim and that she planned all of this, we'll see I guess, I think so as Yim was the one that ended up taking her spot sort of


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> I so want Io to win the women's title but let's be honest, i don't see it happening. I expect Rhea to get a long ass run Shayna style.


Let's hope not, like Rhea but NXT needs to move away from the women's belt always being stuck on one person


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a good match but it's a bit silly that Rhea and Candice still won even with the major handicap. But at the same time I'm glad Shayna finally lost something lol :lol

Dakota's turn was the highlight though :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Great match but the booking is shit.

Make your 3 best heels lost a 4v2 is the best way to make them look like shit.

And don't come with the " but they had great spots", i don't give a shit. You can't loose a 4v2 clean.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

please please please let Pete Dunne win this one.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Having Pete win here is obvious.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Priest with that Outsiders vest and pants.. :yes


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Still a bit salty for what they did to Sanity :mj2 but Dain by himself is cool.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The NXT heel women have been banking W's for well over a year now. Them losing tonight isn't 'bad booking.'

:mj4


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I give the women's match ****. Not a fan of 4 heels losing to 2 babyfaces, that's Cena and Reign's level of bookng. The heel turn was obvious, but I'm not a fan of turning this natural babyfaces heel, seems a very WWE thing to do. But Io is awesome and Becky should hand over "The man" gimmick to her and Rhea is a talent.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Okay if after ALL that Rhea doesn't get the belt it would be one of the worst booking decisions in YEARS.

She's been so impressive and is getting SO over the fans love her. go all the way with her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pete Dunn is also another one who will be a big star for this company


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Having Pete win here is obvious.


Well he better, I got 50 bags riding on this.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The woman match was all i love and hate about NXT.

Stellar match but shitty booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DUNNE.

:mark:

Lets continue the good booking with this match, hopefully.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Loved the War Games Match! The NXT Women’s Division is so stacked!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pete "The Uk Scene is fine" Dunne


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Priest is growing on me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dunne GOATing already.

:mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah Rhea will win the title next 100%. Dunn should win here, I'm sure they want to show him to wider audience on SurvivorSeries.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I liked that match, but they made the 4 heels look weak af losing to 2, especially when one is Candice, who has been presented as a geek.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

This feels such a throwaway match as no way in hell is Adam Cole losing to any of these guys.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well he better, I got 50 bags riding on this.


I hope Priest wins then.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just saw the finish for the womens match, thought it was rather weak and god is Mauro bad as a commentator.

Mama fking Mia and Mama Mia has to be the dumbest call ever, just stop dude.

It's odd because I enjoy his work in boxing in wrestling he's obnoxious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Priest and Corbin need to team. Both just ooze scumbag


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Dunne GOATing already.
> 
> :mark:


Where the fuck you been, haven't seen you post in months.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> The NXT heel women have been banking W's for well over a year now. Them losing tonight isn't 'bad booking.'
> 
> :mj4


Yeah actually it's about time. NXT has a big problem to me with using faces, and it's nice to see them come out the better for once.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Where the fuck you been, haven't seen you post in months.


I've been posting, just not as much. Wife is pregnant.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I hope Priest wins then.


Nah, don't be like that bro.

Think of the POP your boys gonna get later! :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


> Yeah actually it's about time. NXT has a big problem to me with using faces, and it's nice to see them come out the better for once.


Exactly. They've been booked strong as fuck for a year now. About time they lose something.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Checking out NXT tonight. Wanted to start watching it weekly but decided to wait until a PPV so I can speedily catch up through some promos. May watch more content later

Sucks tho because I missed the first hour because I thought it said 7 Central. Why? Who knows.

Let's check this ish out tho


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Just saw the finish for the womens match, thought it was rather weak and god is Mauro bad as a commentator.
> 
> Mama fking Mia and Mama Mia has to be the dumbest call ever, just stop dude.
> 
> It's odd because I enjoy his work in boxing in wrestling he's obnoxious.


Definitely a little OTT is Mauro. Women's match was very good, but definitely the ending if that was Cena or Reigns, it would be shit on. Let's have it straight.

But Io and Rhea are great and i'm happy they had a very good match.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Priest and Corbin need to team. Both just ooze scumbag


I'd support that, providing their name was "The Pimp Daddies"

On an unrelated note, I'm glad Dain wrestles in a shirt now :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Wife is pregnant.



Congrats


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I've been posting, just not as much. Wife is pregnant.


Congrats dude !



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Nah, don't be like that bro.
> 
> Think of the POP your boys gonna get later! :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay that spot was ridiculous :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Priest no sold the fuck out of that kick. How are you gonna stand back up on your feet after a kick echoed through the arena like that lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Killian Dane sucks at selling punches.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

I think that made Rhea the first person to beat Shayna decisively in NXT. Ever. If that doesn't tell you they're strapping the rocket on her, I don't know what will.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

a lot of no selling here..


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Congrats dude !


He's in much better shape now, I'll give him that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

These tables strong as fuck these days lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not a bad match, but certainly a come down from the opener.

Plus, while I like Priest, you ca see the difference in star power between Dunne and the others.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> These tables strong as fuck these days lol


Maybe they are secret Japanese tables lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> These tables strong as fuck these days lol


I miss the days when they were as thin as paper. I think the HHH/Kurt incident changed that though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

sailord said:


> Maybe they are secret Japanese tables lol


[emoji23][emoji23]


SayWhatAgain! said:


> I miss the days when they were as thin as paper. I think the HHH/Kurt incident changed that though.


Don't remember that


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's not like Shayna was pinned clean. She was handcuffed and sent through chairs. The other women being too battle worn to make the save. I can believe 2 beating 4 in that match. Plus now Ripley can challenge Shayna for that Womens Championship.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]Don't remember that


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8rCMs23tms


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]Don't remember that


Trips was supposed to pedigree Kurt through the table but it collapsed before he even did the move and Kurt got a bad concussion out of it.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Not a bad match, but certainly a come down from the opener.
> 
> Plus, while I like Priest, you ca see the difference in star power between Dunne and the others.


It was always going to suffer from following the women's match. It's a solid match. But I think it doesn't help you ain't buying either three of these guys are beating Cole tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Southerner said:


> It's not like Shayna was pinned clean. She was handcuffed and sent through chairs. The other women being too battle worn to make the save. I can believe 2 beating 4 in that match. Plus now Ripley can challenge Shayna for that Womens Championship.


Yup. No need to justify it, really. Shayna has been the strongest booked person in the entire company for at least a year now. She has to appear at least somewhat beatable 0.0001% of the time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sir Linko said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8rCMs23tms


:lmao that's perfect


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Started watching with this match. Not really feeling it tbh, not that it's bad, just doesn't seem that inspired.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pete Dunne vs Adam Cole is gonna be legit as hell.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I give it to NXT takeovers, they don't overkill with their cards. 4 matches is more then enough. Gives them enough time.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dain with One Winged Angel

:lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I love Dunne's counters into the Armbar.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Trips was supposed to pedigree Kurt through the table but it collapsed before he even did the move and Kurt got a bad concussion out of it.


Just seen it. Didn't know Kurt got a concussion off that, but he did smack the table hard as fuck


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

FFS can Dunne just win


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Dunne is the favorite to win this but I actually want to see Priest win. Was already a fan before but he is winning me over even more tonight.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

This is a match that didn't need buildup for me since it's a match for a shot at the NXT title. 

I'm really fucking enjoying this match


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CANNONBALL


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Started watching with this match. Not really feeling it tbh, not that it's bad, just doesn't seem that inspired.


They opened with the womens wargames, which was a pretty good match honestly. They were in a early death spot on the card. Plus the winner seems obvious.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm assuming tonight is the first time Vince has ever seen Damien Priest. Probably creamed himself twice.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alright time to wrap it up


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mauro with a Beastie Boys reference :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Pete Dunne vs Adam Cole is gonna be legit as hell.


Depends how much time it get's, it's on the main roster remember. It's a good match up but Cole ain't been beating by Dunne. It's either Ciampa or Balor at this point.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This match is pissing me off now just let Dunne win and give me my money!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Depends how much time it get's, it's on the main roster remember. It's a good match up but Cole ain't been beating by Dunne. It's either Ciampa or Balor at this point.


Of course Pete won't win, but you're right they do need proper time. If they can get 10-14 minutes, they'll produce a banger.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They opened with the womens wargames, which was a pretty good match honestly. They were in a early death spot on the card. Plus the winner seems obvious.


Yeah, I heard that match was really good, I'll have to check it out after. 

This match just seems a little thrown together. I think it would've been better if Cole got a legit build to a survivor series title match, since that should be a big deal. But considering they were trying to build like 8 million different angles with Cole, I guess it's understandable.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I appreciate the effort guys, but this doesn't need to be 20 minutes after the 1st match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Go ahead and wrap this up


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dunne wins.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Leave it to NXT to over do it length wise


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Yeah, I heard that match was really good, I'll have to check it out after.
> 
> This match just seems a little thrown together. I think it would've been better if Cole got a legit build to a survivor series title match, since that should be a big deal. But considering they were trying to build like 8 million different angles with Cole, I guess it's understandable.


Very true. I think what else is hurting the match is that this show only has like 4 matches. So this match is going way longer than it should.

DUNNE WINS !


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dunne vs Cole should be great!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dunne won thank god.

Shame they won't get as much time as they should tomorrow night.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DUNNE!!!!!!! The right winner for sure.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I love long matches as much as the next one. But damn between AEW and NXT I'm so exhausted


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I liked that much. Truly felt like anyone could have won.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Some cool spots and a creative finish.

But a 10 minute sprint would have served them better rather than a 20 minute showcase.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sir Linko said:


> I love long matches as much as the next one. But damn between AEW and NXT I'm so exhausted


Be lucky you don't watch NJPW a couple years ago when every Okada match went 45 minutes.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Right guy won. Dunne was the only one in the match that was over. Priest probably has a better main roster run and Dain made the right choice to switch to pants.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

A bit too long for it's own good. But a solid Takeover match but not on the same level as Women's War Games. *** 1/2.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Ciampa got face paint.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Next Takeover

February 16th


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh..so there’s no rumble takeover next year?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

February 16 in Portland is the next Takeover.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The 4th man is Morrison.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Killian Dain is underrated.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FINN next :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Be lucky you don't watch NJPW a couple years ago when every Okada match went 45 minutes.


Give me a main event Okada match over anything on any other company. no one touches him in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match was nothing special, but not bad by any means, either. That was the cool-down match from the Women's WG opener. Just glad the right guy won.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dunne to win the NXT Championship tomororow with Cole and UDE being called up in early 2020?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Southerner said:


> It's not like Shayna was pinned clean. She was handcuffed and sent through chairs. The other women being too battle worn to make the save. I can believe 2 beating 4 in that match. Plus now Ripley can challenge Shayna for that Womens Championship.


That was a decisive win. Once it got down to Rhea and Shayna, Rhea beat her, fair and square. She even countered the Kirafuda clutch (sp?) in doing so. No one has done these things in Shayna's time in NXT. Clearly it's Rhea's time.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Priest and/or Dain could still be part of NXTs Survivor series team.

Good match between the three.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Be lucky you don't watch NJPW a couple years ago when every Okada match went 45 minutes.


Was listening to the new Kenny Omega interview today and he said he wouldn't show his 55 minute *DRAW* against Okada to a new fan.

Jesus man the only match I ever watched I know went 60 minutes is Lesnar vs Angle on Smackdown for the WWE Championship. It was an ironman match and they totally made it worth it.... it was also almost 20 years ago, I had more patience back then


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Give me a main event Okada match over anything on any other company. no one touches him in the ring.


Not knocking Okada's talent in the ring of course, he's the best. However, when every single one of his singles matches went around 45 minutes, it started to become a chore. His most recent SANADA match is a perfect example.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The 4th man is Morrison.


John?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> John?


Yessir.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Meet the Prince.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Ugh, Matt Riddle... I hate this guy...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yessir.


Ohhhh myyyyy! (Michael Cole voice)


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

For me Okada can't do no wrong. The man's a legend already but different strokes for different folks.

Riddle's booking in NXt has been up and down hasn't it. No way will Balor lose his first match back in NXT, will he?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt Fucking Riddle, 2nd best guy NXT has to offer after Cole. You can't fuck with Riddle.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As far as Survivor Series goes, I'll guess:

Women: Rhea, Candice, Toni, Io, Bianca

Men: Ciampa, Lee, Riddle, Dijak, Walter

I know I'm mixing heels and faces here with the women but Tegan's out, Dakota just turned, and apparently Mia is out too. I don't know who else you put in there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Balor is 8-1 at Takeover? Sheesh, I forgot how strongly booked that mf was.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Is it bad that I don't want to give Riddle a chance, even after watching some youtubes about him, because he wrestles with bare feet?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Riddle has a amateur wrestling win over Jon Jones? Damn, I didn't know that. Respect.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Only caught highlights past couple of weeks.

Can someone catch up me on storylines please?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't want either of these guys to lose. 

Whoever does win should be the next NXT champ. I will say Riddle, but I am fine if Balor wins here.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Balor is 8-1 at Takeover? Sheesh, I forgot how strongly booked that mf was.


You can hate him or like him, but the guy was the biggest star in NXT history and no one's come close.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Riddle has a amateur wrestling win over Jon Jones? Damn, I didn't know that. Respect.


No fucking way?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Riddle has a amateur wrestling win over Jon Jones? Damn, I didn't know that. Respect.


Yep, great picture of Riddle with his stoner smile and Jones just looking pissed. Of course now, Jones would take him.

Anyone interested go watch the Riddle docs on the WWE PC YouTube channel, the picture is on there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Riddle carrying and throwing Finn around like he's a child. Riddle is a beast.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

booorrring


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> You can hate him or like him, but the guy was the biggest star in NXT history and no one's come close.


Absolutely, don't remember enjoying his title run much as his feud with Joe was a big ball of meh. But number wise, he took NXT to it's peak.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> As far as Survivor Series goes, I'll guess:
> 
> Women: Rhea, Candice, Toni, Io, Bianca


If it were me, after tonight, I'd replace Toni or Bianca on that list with KLR. It's hard to underrate KLR now after how she performed tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why couldn't we get heel Finn on the main roster...thought it was a mistake not turning him heel when he came back from injury.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Absolutely, don't remember enjoying his title run much as his feud with Joe was a big ball of meh. But number wise, he took NXT to it's peak.


That's why it was so disappointing that main roster didn't do anything with him once he got his injury. Turning him heel is interesting cause he be loved by that crowd.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> If it were me, after tonight, I'd replace Toni or Bianca on that list with KLR. It's hard to underrate KLR now after how she performed tonight.


As long as they have Io on the team I be happy. I know it's a babyface team but not having her on Survivor Series card sucks. No Asuka or Io one on one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Who was it on here that said Riddle has "retard strength"? That's aptly put, actually!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JACKHAMMER~


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Riddle is so awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Riddle really does have some '97 HBK in him. Trolling Goldberg. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM PUNK chants :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn the ref has some crazy amount of fake tan on him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now the GTS. This guy. :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wasn't 5 stars and I felt they could have gone another 5-7 minutes, but that was very good. (shocking, I know)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Balor wins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Great match **** 1/4


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Great match, Riddle was a great foil for Finn.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really good match.

My only complain is that for this being Balor's 1st match back as a heel, I didn't really see anything THAT different from what I've seen before in his matches.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Good match, surprised it got less time then the three way match. Really picked up by the end. ***.5


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I loved that match. Fantastic slow built match that ended with a ton of intensity. The selling from Balor was wonderful.

Always been a fan of Balor but now definitely a fan of Riddle after this match.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Great match **** 1/4


Not even close for me, I think you are very generous lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Excellent stuff. Very strong show thus far.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> My only complain is that for this being Balor's 1st match back as a heel, I didn't really see anything THAT different from what I've seen before in his matches.


Agreed.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Surprised it's getting so much love, I didn't think it was close to either man's best match in NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Not even close for me, I think you are very generous lol.


I feel the same way about you and some of those AEW Dynamite matches :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

**** for Riddle/Balor


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Toni best be on Team Rhipley tomorrow.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Comfortable **** match for me.

Riddle was great, Balor needed to be more heel in his style but superb selling. Riddle's trolling will never get boring.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dream is my official on the record pick for the mystery 4th guy.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I feel the same way about you and some of those AEW Dynamite matches :lol


Could throw the same at you for NXT lol. We're both at a crossroads lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

This is going over an hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This should be really, really good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm always cracking up at Fish's eyebrow whenever his graphic is shown. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Could throw the same at you for NXT lol. We're both at a crossroads lol.


Then we call it even


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

And here we go, all the praise about Adam Cole and the Undisputed Era. Let's see this ish. I know I'm mostly gonna catch him in ring but this promo looks pretty nice right now


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope they don't get 10 minutes long this year just because they can. That was my biggest complaint with last year's War Games. Check in right around 30-35 minutes tonight please.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TUE can't be 1-2 in their match lol.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Then we call it even


We can both agree we agree loved Bryan vs Cole and probably gave it the same rating lol.


Anyway how long will this Men's wargame get, no way is this going over a hour is it. I remember the biggest criticism the last two got was they went far too overlong.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've guessed Morrison, Dream, and Owens as my mystery guy pick.

I'll go with Owens.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Here we go


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ADAM COLE BAYBAY!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So guys, how many stupidly amazing bumps does Kyle take here?

Over/Under 5?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BASK IN HIS GLORY!!


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Can AEW get shit like this for some of their rules? This would be really nice. 

Now I know what I'm watching, as a casual fan, thank you NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Might be the first WarGames that Cole doesn't start.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I fucking love that rule graphic & reading. Really 80's Running Man style.

:mark


And the "The Wargames begin" bit


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sir Linko said:


> Can AEW get shit like this for some of their rules? This would be really nice.
> 
> Now I know what I'm watching, as a casual fan, thank you NXT.


They haven't had a war games match yet, so why would they bring out rules yet lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No one will survive!! :mark


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Censors missed all that :lmao


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

looper007 said:


> They haven't had a war games match yet, so why would they bring out rules yet lol.


Nah not about WarGames. Just in general considering they're using referee discretion. That's a conversation for a different forum though that has been thoroughly discussed.  

I just liked that format


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This presentation is BAD ASS.

:mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brilliant simple booking.

Mystery fourth guy, don't introduce him before the match, make him the last man out.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Smart booking not mentioning the forth man.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So it look's like the 4th Team Ciampa member isn't coming out until it's their turn to enter Wargames.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> So it look's like the 4th Team Ciampa member isn't coming out until it's their turn to enter Wargames.


Seems that way. I hoped they'd do it like that. Huge pop as opposed to a entrance pop and stood around for ages.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did CIAMPA just say "motherfucker" in the ring? :lol Censor missed that.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Feels like I'm watching a PWG show from 2014, crazy how far they come.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

All I've got to ask is when is Kyle O'Reilly going to get his due?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Feels like I'm watching a PWG show from 2014, crazy how far they come.


Two of the best PWG champs in history with Cole & Roddy + two great champs in Kyle & Lee.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Be so awesome if the 4th man is Hornswoggle lol.

Definitely think it's John Morrison.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Donovan another guy I am sure Vince has creamed himself over tonight, seeing him for the first time.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Two of the best PWG champs in history with Cole & Roddy + two great champs in Kyle & Lee.


It's mad looking back at the list of PWG champions and how many world class guys had great reigns there before they truly entered that level of best.

Omega, Cole, Roderick, O'Reilly, Owens, Styles.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lethal Evans said:


> It's mad looking back at the list of PWG champions and how many world class guys had great reigns there before they truly entered that level of best.
> 
> Omega, Cole, Roderick, O'Reilly, Owens, Styles.


PWG definitely deserves more credit for helping mold the some of the top stars of today.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bobby Fish is in his 40's. He hides it well physically.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Bobby Fish is in his 40's. He hides it well physically.


He is?! Wow. I honestly had no idea. Thought he was in his early 30's or something.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> Bobby Fish is in his 40's. He hides it well physically.


Really? Surely would've thought he was like 34 tops


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can't wait for Lee to get in there and wreck everybody.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

These matches don't get really top notch until all the guys are in there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Got damn Keith Lee :sodone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

For the older folk is Keith athleticism on par with Vader and Bam Bam?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

What were the crowd singing?


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

keith lee leaping over two grown men. god damn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bask in his glory! :mark


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the NXT Universe came up with the Bask in His Glory chant????

okay Nigel. I know you have to toe the company line, but still.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lethal Evans said:


> What were the crowd singing?


I feel like it's O'Reily or somebody is boring lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Keith Lee is just fun to watch.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Lethal Evans said:


> What were the crowd singing?


Ooooh bask in his glory

For Keith Lee


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Bobby’s trash talk is so hilarious. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

For a guy his size, Keith Lee shouldn't be able to do the things he does. Amazing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lethal Evans said:


> What were the crowd singing?


Ohhhh bask in his glory


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm in love with Keith Lee, holy fuck


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Ooooh bask in his glory
> 
> For Keith Lee


Cheers.

At first I heard "OHH ENZO AMORE" :heston


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> For the older folk is Keith athleticism on par with Vader and Bam Bam?


I'm a pretty young guy, but have watched a ton of Vader & Bam. The answer is yes, arguably superior looking at the advancements in wrestling and what Keith can do.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

If its anyone else than Morrison for the 4th member, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Sir Linko said:


> I'm in love with Keith Lee, holy fuck


He surprised me so much when I first saw him. Thought he'd just be a wooden bigman but holy fuck his athleticism off the charts.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TABLES!!!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotta be a reason Bobby Fish has left his shirt on. Does he have a rib injury or is he hiding something under his shirt for a spot later in the match?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm a pretty young guy, but have watched a ton of Vader & Bam. The answer is yes, arguably superior looking at the advancements in wrestling and what Keith can do.


I've never seen any quality Vader and all I remember is WCW Bam Bam. I just know their athleticism is revered


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

This crowd is fucking red god damn hot


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Can we have a war games like in early 90's/late 80's without any gimmicks.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

lol, table time


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Algernon said:


> Gotta be a reason Bobby Fish has left his shirt on. Does he have a rib injury or is he hiding something under his shirt for a spot later in the match?


Same reason, guys wear jeans in street fights basically. No injury, just does it for classic wrestling. He did the same last year.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cole through the table.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

So far I know that anytime Adam Cole gets a table from under the ring, he fixes his hair back, then rubs his own ass. I like it.

And holy fuck that looked nasty from Adam


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KO!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's KO! :mark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

OWENS VS COLE :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Called it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT A FUCKING POP!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Owens certainly not a disappointment as the 4th guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy bleep lol man why


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Suspected it would be him or Morrison so all good. Solid choice


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Wearing his NXT shirt...KO changing for good?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

COLE/OWENS FACEOFF :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Kevin fuckin Owens!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Owens!!!!!!!

He;s going to screw both teams over for the main roster invasion wait and see.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I've never seen any quality Vader and all I remember is WCW Bam Bam. I just know their athleticism is revered


Keith Lee was a defensive end for Texas A&M football, for his size he's been freakishly fast and athletic for much of his active sports.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

God I hope he's here to stay 

DAT FUCKING POP

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice sell by Cole :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Cole sell on that Stunner was amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ko said "SUCK IT, BITCH!"

:lmao

Is KO back in NXT for good??????? If so, YUUUUUUUUUUUUGE.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

eesh. They botched that throw of Strong from one ring to the other. Especially bad after the women pulled it off earlier tonight.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Now the match has picked up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> Keith Lee was a defensive end for Texas A&M, for his size he's been freakishly fast and athletic for much of his active sports.


Didn't know he was a football guy


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They fucked up that throw badly.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Owens is a bit of a let down but i'll take it.

Adam Coles reaction was priceless.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like it because what HHH said to him had a hell of alot of truth to it and it would make sense for Owens to go to where he was most wanted and utilized best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just realized, KO and CIAMPA on the same team.

:trips8 :dance :dance


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Owens back in NXT is going to be sweet. :mark:


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

That was cool, what a pop!

Is he sticking in NXT or is this a one off and he's going back to RAW?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is Owens back in NXT?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn.

What a crossbody.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Is Owens back in NXT?


No one knows for sure. But he is wearing his NXT shirt with the NXT logo on the back of it. Who knows. I hope he is, though.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Southerner said:


> *Owens is a bit of a let down but i'll take it.*
> 
> Adam Coles reaction was priceless.


Who were expecting though that would have been as great


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This means someone will replace KO on Team Raw tomorrow, right?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ace said:


> Is Owens back in NXT?


I'd assume so.

Otherwise he wouldn't have appeared tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

KOs teammates tonight could be his opponents tomorrow night since Owens is on Team RAW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Southerner said:


> Owens is a bit of a let down but i'll take it.
> 
> Adam Coles reaction was priceless.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Did you guy's know that Lee is 320 pounds lol. Damn that's Mauro line of the night.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Angle slam :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> No one knows for sure. But he is wearing his NXT shirt with the NXT logo on the back of it. Who knows. I hope he is, though.


 Not like they have plans for him on the main roster or there's anything good there. Probably would be good to go down to NXT, but you can say that for everyone.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm gonna guess this is just a one off appearance for KO.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PANAMA SUNRISE!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well KO is dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOOD LORD.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well you have to suspend your disbelief that Cole could power Owens over, but that Panama Sunrise was awesome.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm gonna guess this is just a one off appearance for KO.


God I hope not.

They could do Cole/Owens for the NXT Title.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RIP Owens.

RIP Coles back.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

So Far the two Wargames matches have been the two best things on this show by a country mile.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198426609814032385


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cole's taking a superlex off the cage through the tables.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RKing85 said:


> well you have to suspend your disbelief that Cole could power Owens over, but that Panama Sunrise was awesome.


When it comes to Cole, you have to suspend a lot of belief about the things he does to people much bigger than him. 

This is why I feel he's better in the ring when he's wrestling craftier and old school, and not unfortunately going so much into wild spotmonkey route that everybody else does. I call it the Ric Flair method myself, it's easer to put it that way.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That KO/KOR/Dijak Table Spot was awesome.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

they got the finish right. That move should have been the finish.

They also went the right amount of time, unlike last year.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What a spot :sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JESUS CHRIST :sodone

NO ONE SURVIVED...YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT :sodone


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fuck that scared the shit out of me.

Ciampa and Cole, you are mad bastards


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Britt Baker


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THAT ENDING!

COLE IS DEAD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, that was truly a war. I'm not a fan of pinfalls being in War Games matches, though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Stupid ass bump for the face of the brand in Cole to take, I assume he's okay.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, they showed Britt and mentioned her.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Yikes and some of these guys are going to wrestle tomorrow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That is the most insane spot I've seen in.....God I don't know how long.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

They killed Adam Cole wow


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*****

Best match on the card by a country mile. Surprised they showed Britt Baker.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

What 


the


FUCK :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ciampa or Owens (if he's here to stay) to win the title on WM weekend.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Holy shit Ciampa. That dropped my jaw.

Cole just got sent through the table from the top of the cage. This actually makes his match with Dunne tomorrow night even more interesting. No way Cole will be 100%. Dunne didn't go through this much in that triple threat match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And all of these guys have to wrestle tomorrow?!


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

That spot was fucking amazing. Not just because it looked amazing and sounded nuts. But Adam Cole literally trusted Ciampa with his actual life right there and the amount of trust there is incredible.

This is why I love wrestling. This match tore the house down and my lord now I'm an NXT fan. Great job to all those men


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alexander_G said:


> When it comes to Cole, you have to suspend a lot of belief about the things he does to people much bigger than him.
> 
> This is why I feel he's better in the ring when he's wrestling craftier and old school, and not unfortunately going so much into wild spotmonkey route that everybody else does. I call it the Ric Flair method myself, it's easer to put it that way.


Espeecially when a lot of the guys that broke out at the same time as Cole did a lot more physically impressive stuff. Cole went the other way and took the old-school route of being more of a character to stand out. And hat's off to him, it worked. Kinda reminds me of Tully Blanchard, personally.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That spot is brutal in slow mo.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

It's gonna be ridiculous kayfabe wise when Cole beats Dunne tomorrow.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Goddamn what an EPIC WAR!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

The NXT guys all looked quite sharp here tonight. Much sharper than I've seen them. There's been a great amount of improvement, I hope it keeps going.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

KO got right out of the ring at the end there.

I would like to be wrong, but again, I think this was just a one off.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's gonna be ridiculous kayfabe wise when Cole beats Dunne tomorrow.


Interference works just fine.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So KO left as NXT was going off the air.

I assume they'll probably tease what'll happen next Wednesday with KO.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty good overall PPW, we will see how tomorrow plans out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If you want to hear why KO went to NXT, make sure to tune in Wednesday night at 8:00pm :vince5


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Great show, Takeover delivers as usual!

Feel a bit bad for those who participated in War Games and have to compete again tomorrow night mind. I wonder if KO was a one off thing or if he's switched back. I'd guess at one off but you never know.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

It was a good match until Keith Lee stepped in, then it got awesome. 

The two War games matches were the highlights for sure. The other two matches were good. Another very good Takeover, maybe not top 5 but definitely have it up there just for the first and last match. 

MVP: Adam Cole, for taking that bump at the end. Also will WWE allow Adam Cole turn up when Britt Wins Women's title in AEW, only fair game.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Really good show. Both Wargames matches were great and the other 2 matches were both very good. 

Shocked they showed and mentioned Britt Baker.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens is automatically the biggest star on the brand. Not even close.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> KO got right out of the ring at the end there.
> 
> I would like to be wrong, but again, I think this was just a one off.


It better be a one off. Being demoted to NXT would be a fucking tragedy. When he came out, my heart sunk into my chest.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The amount of trust that Cole & Ciampa have between each other. Holy shit.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Really good show. Both Wargames matches were great and the other 2 matches were both very good.
> 
> Shocked they showed and mentioned Britt Baker.


They just put out a huge statement with this PPV and the match qualities. 
That seemed like a solid "fuck you, we're not bothered" statement IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The amount of trust that Cole & Ciampa have between each other. Holy shit.


Yeah, when they showed the slo-mo replay you can see that Ciampa's arm was under Cole's neck and on the way down you can see Ciampa turn his head halfway and look down to make sure his arm was underneath Cole's neck the entire way down, which it was.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The amount of trust that Cole & Ciampa have between each other. Holy shit.


You definitely got to have trust in anyone you work with especially when it comes to bumps like that.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

That was an amazing take over and respect to cole for taking that bump, that was epic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And on that note, there's absolutely no way Cole should beat Pete Dunne tomorrow. That'll kill Pete Dunne if Cole no sells that fucking bump and beats him. He should walk in to that match completely taped up, hobbling, barely able to stand, try to fight and get put down with a Bitter End fast.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Some cool spots and a creative finish.
> 
> But a 10 minute sprint would have served them better rather than a 20 minute showcase.


I disagree, it's for a shot at the most precious title on their brand, if those matches shouldn't be long/showcase, then no match except the title match itself should be. The story told was really good of how much each of them did everything they could to both win and not lose. Title shot matches should generally always be long to punt home the importance of winning those matches since it gets you to the chance at winning the one thing that matters which is the main title


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, when they showed the slo-mo replay you can see that Ciampa's arm was under Cole's neck and on the way down you can see Ciampa turn his head halfway and look down to make sure his arm was underneath Cole's neck the entire way down, which it was.


And saw Ciampa mouth something short when he looked down. Probably like an "okay?" or something just to make sure.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Anyone else get an Email from Pro Wrestling Tees that "Kevin Steen is back" right after he came out? Not sure if thats a sign of anything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And saw Ciampa mouth something short when he looked down. Probably like an "okay?" or something just to make sure.


That shit was crazy.

:trips8


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JustAName said:


> I disagree, it's for a shot at the most precious title on their brand, if those matches shouldn't be long/showcase, then no match except the title match itself should be. The story told was really good of how much each of them did everything they could to both win and not lose. Title shot matches should generally always be long to punt home the importance of winning those matches since it gets you to the chance at winning the one thing that matters which is the main title


I get that argument, but to me you can tell that kind of story of wanting to win so bad in a shorter amount of time than they did.

And after the 1st WarGames match, the crowd just wasn't there for another 20 minute match. Especially with guys like Priest and Dane who the crowd aren't as hot for.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Tommaso. Fucking. Ciampa.

How many people on this entire planet could have cervical neck fusion surgery and not only be willing to wrestle, not only be willing to take that bump, but actually do both IN THE SAME DAMN YEAR?

The man is made of different stuff. He is my idol. Whoever calls him an indy vanilla midget again deserves to have their balls stapled by Jimmy Havoc. Ciampa is a legend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> Tommaso. Fucking. Ciampa.
> 
> How many people on this entire planet could have cervical neck fusion surgery and not only be willing to wrestle, not only be willing to take that bump, but actually do both IN THE SAME DAMN YEAR?
> 
> The man is made of different stuff. He is my idol. Whoever calls him an indy vanilla midget again deserves to have their balls stapled by Jimmy Havoc. Ciampa is a legend.


You're right. I never even thought of his neck injury that he just came back from. To take that bump after that injury and surgery is insane. Jesus Christ.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198427812979453954


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> And on that note, there's absolutely no way Cole should beat Pete Dunne tomorrow. That'll kill Pete Dunne if Cole no sells that fucking bump and beats him. He should walk in to that match completely taped up, hobbling, barely able to stand, try to fight and get put down with a Bitter End fast.


Cole will get dominated by Dunne for most of the match, showcasing what Dunne can do. He then will lose due to TUE interference, very simple.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole will get dominated by Dunne for most of the match, showcasing what Dunne can do. He then will lose due to TUE interference, very simple.


And he'll be dead afterwards. If you want to make Dunne a joke, go for it. If you want him to have any sort of credibility, he should win the title in under a minute. It's that simple. You CANNOT have a normal match after that bump. If Cole wins the title back on NXT, or at the next Takeover, so be it, but he MUST lose at Survivor Series.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Whenever I watch NXT I don't feel like I am watching WWE, they are not even in the same library, much less same book. It's so ass backwards what the main roster is and what the new brand is, not necessarily because of talent, but booking. Main roster is 95% amateur hour, while NXT rarely gets anything wrong, has consistency and coherent stories


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> And he'll be dead afterwards. If you want to make Dunne a joke, go for it. If you want him to have any sort of credibility, he should win the title in under a minute. It's that simple. You CANNOT have a normal match after that bump. If Cole wins the title back on NXT, or at the next Takeover, so be it, but he MUST lose at Survivor Series.


99% chance he isn't losing, I get what you're saying but it's likely not to happen. A showcase + a dirty finish and Dunne will be fine. Cole's been one of the strongest booked guys over the last month to all audience's so even with the bump, a win is still feels like a possibility in kayfabe. 

And it's NXT, the current world champ was booked like shit his first year and look at where he's at now. Dunne will be fine.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'm sure she got the all clear by AEW, but when it comes to Britt winning the AEW women's title (which will happen) do you think WWE will allow Adam to be there in the front row lol. I bet they don't.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Kratosx23 said:


> And on that note, there's absolutely no way Cole should beat Pete Dunne tomorrow. That'll kill Pete Dunne if Cole no sells that fucking bump and beats him. He should walk in to that match completely taped up, hobbling, barely able to stand, try to fight and get put down with a Bitter End fast.


Are you forget that Rollins beat Lesnar without logic sense, Seth have broken ribs after Lesnar crushed him and somehow Seth still win the title.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:mark that takes me back...


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Io blair and toni candice
on the womens team for ss


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198427812979453954


BOOM


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So, is KO an NXT guy? Wouldn't that means he'll be replaced on Team Raw?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> :mark that takes me back...


Real ones know about the epic Cole v. Steen matches/feuds.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> So, is KO an NXT guy? Wouldn't that means he'll be replaced on Team Raw?


Purely a guess, but I assume KO's appearance tonight was just a one off. Even at the end when Team Ciampa was celebrating, he got out of the ring quickly after hugging Ciampa.

Made it seem like "I was here for you, now back to regular life." Just my take.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cathy Kelley asking the big questions to Triple H.. She asked about Kevins Owens and what this means for Survivor Series tomorrow. All Triple H said was "I don't know, I don't know." basically. He even mentioned about possibly whether Owens can be trusted tomorrow.

I wouldn't rule out Owens staying on Team RAW and then turning on them to go back to NXT.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

For me..

The highlight for the women was Io hitting that moonsault. She hit it perfect.

For the men, the very last spot. I feel sorry for Cole, he has to wrestle tomorrow lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198451153744384000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198452018408497155


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198451153744384000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198452018408497155


Ok, so why the fuck didn't Mauro just ignore it? He said the name of a contracted AEW talent on screen. What a dumbass.

:austin3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Clique said:


> BOOM


:lmao

What a stupid bump 

Lawlz Adam Cole fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I wasn't able to watch the show tonight. Is it still going? How was it?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah if it was an accident, then naming her on tv was a weird call. 

I mean most dedicated fans know that Adam and Britt are a couple but to the uninitiated that might open the door for people to search for her which could introduce them to AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That was top notch all around. But I agree with natecore that ending cage spot was very fucking stupid. 1 ciampa came back from a neck injury not long ago and does a spot like that? And 2, this just makes Cole the heel gargano. It's a holy shit moment for the sake of one.

As for KO, it's nothing but story telling. Remember the promo with hunter and the UE attacking Owens? This was retribution and planting seeds of doubt for SVS


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


I could've sworn Micheals popped off a stunner from Austin EXACTLY like that one time but I can't find the video.

Also, fuck them for teasing the package pile-driver and not delivering.
:mj2


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

HHH is a smart fucking dude I swear. Only thing that would make me tune into NXT actively and they did it.

KO is fucking back!

My favorite (Moxley) and my second favorite (KO) headlining Wednesday nights. This war just got fucking real.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

What about Owens now on Team RAW?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah if it was an accident, then naming her on tv was a weird call.
> 
> I mean most dedicated fans know that Adam and Britt are a couple but to the uninitiated that might open the door for people to search for her which could introduce them to AEW.


Could work in AEW's favor. But I feel it was more of a taunt than anything.

Like, "Look. Even AEW wrestlers are in awe of what they just witnessed!"


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DI-i8NQUbis

Triple H said the person operating the camera didn't know it was Britt Baker, the reason they zoned in on her cause she had that reaction on her face


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> 99% chance he isn't losing, I get what you're saying but it's likely not to happen. A showcase + a dirty finish and Dunne will be fine. Cole's been one of the strongest booked guys over the last month to all audience's so even with the bump, a win is still feels like a possibility in kayfabe.
> 
> And it's NXT, the current world champ was booked like shit his first year and look at where he's at now. Dunne will be fine.


I know Cole isn't losing, and I'll never take Dunne seriously again, interference or not. If Dunne isn't losing then don't do a spot with Cole this fucking stupid. It's completely stupid and goofy, and shit like this is ruining wrestling. There's no continuity in wrestling nowadays from one show to the next. There's only 3 acceptable outcomes for tonights match.

A - The match is postponed to a tv taping a few weeks down the line, or the next Takeover.

B - Adam Cole has to forfeit.

C - Cole tries to compete and just.....can't, and loses. 

Those are the only scenarios in which Dunne doesn't come off looking like a complete dolt. As it stands, he's gonna lose to a guy who should be hospitalized for a month, and instead, Cole is just gonna no sell it and beat him. Dunne isn't just a guy on NXT, either, he's not.....Kona Reeves. He held the NXT UK title for 600 days. There's zero excuse for him to not be able to finish Cole quick after this.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> I know Cole isn't losing, and I'll never take Dunne seriously again, interference or not. If Dunne isn't losing then don't do a spot with Cole this fucking stupid. It's completely stupid and goofy, and shit like this is ruining wrestling. There's no continuity in wrestling nowadays from one show to the next. There's only 3 acceptable outcomes for tonights match.
> 
> A - The match is postponed to a tv taping a few weeks down the line, or the next Takeover.
> 
> ...


Well with all that said, I hope you're prepared to never take Dunne seriously again. Though there is a chance, the two have a match down the line after tonight.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow Amazing show start from finish 

NXT IS THE BIG LEAGUES BABY!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well with all that said, I hope you're prepared to never take Dunne seriously again. Though there is a chance, the two have a match down the line after tonight.


Great...as long as tonights match is either cancelled, or Cole loses and takes several weeks off and then rematches Dunne. Neither of which are going to happen because WWE doesn't adhere to logic, which is why they're becoming a failing company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


Looks like KO is using his mind to lift Cole against his will.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are the terrible post Takeover shows gone now that its live on USA? i could never stand those fallout episodes where we just get a few midcard guys who wrestled in dark matches from the show and then just a bunch of interviews and recaps.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Excellent booking and matches last night. 

Ciampa pinning Cole was the right call, the superior wrestler won and now all he needs is his title back. Send the UE to 205 Live and give us Ciampa vs Dijak.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Only watched the main event, but what a match that was. My girl Britt was in the crowd, too. :lenny


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Mango13 said:


> It's so weird to me that they moved Finn back to NXT. I wonder how that has to feel as a talent. Like here you are on the main roster and the first ever Universal Champion and then you get demoted back to the minor leagues.


You think NXT is a demotion? Have you not seen how bad the shit show known as RAW has gotten? Finn Looks like he's having fun again, and he hasn't looked like that in a long time. It also might have been his idea to go back to NXT, something that the Revival might want to consider.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dakota attacking Tegan and cementing her Heel turn made the Women's Wargames bout even better imo without it I'd put the Men's Wargames match above it.

Glad Balor won his first Takeover match as part of the NXT roster again.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dunne winning was cool, and him vs. Cole sounds awesome.

Balor winning was the right call.

Both War Games matches were awesome, I think I preferred the Women's Match more though. Rhea looked REALLY smart here. They need to capitalize on her momentum, she should take the belt from Shayna in the near-future. The handcuff thing was great.

I'm conflicted on the Dakota thing. Her and Tegan played it really well. But WWE needs to hold off doing the "natural babyfaces lose a ton and then turn heel because they're losers.". Sami, Bayley, Kairi, and now Dakota, you need to have at least SOME credible babyfaces. Also you had the perfect "babyface overcoming the big bad heel" story with Dakota, and instead you do this? Plus the NXT women's division is VERY heel top-heavy as it is. This needs to be the last such turn for a while I think, start booking babyfaces to succeed as babyfaces.

Seeing KO again was EPIC!! And that pop that he got was insane. Can he stay in NXT, pretty please.

Overall, great show.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The show was great. Can't say anything bad about the whole card.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Overall, it was a great show as it usually always is. Although, two opinions I have stood out to me.

First, Balor and Riddle only went 12 minutes and when you looked at the clock, it was only 1 hour and 35 minutes in, which leads into my second point, the length of the Men's War Games match. They had at least an hour to fill (as most NXT Takeover shows are 2 1/2 hours long). It just went on far too long. Towards the end of the match, everyone was looking at each other for about 1-2 minutes. And no, it wasn't the usual "let's all take a breather here" and run the clock. They were re-positioning where they were in the ring, everyone looked confused as to what to do next. I thought a spot was coming, or something went wrong and the referees would come over and talk to them about it, but that didn't happen. If you re-watch the match, you'll easily notice the pause in the action.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't like it. I think it was stupid for Shayna's team to lose when they had the numbers. So Ripley didn't need four people just her and Candice? Kai should have turned inside the cage. 

The men's match lasted too long. The weapons are pointless to me if their is no blood. I just don't like WWE war games lite.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Overall solid event, though not the hardest hitting TAKEOVER I've seen. Watching live in New Orleans for Mania 2018 will be hard to beat for me. That said, there was plenty to appreciate here and there seemed to be actual linear, progressive storytelling at work. Planted many seeds for ongoing feuds and angles. I'm intrigued.

I did find it odd that Balor went over Riddle clean as a whistle basically. Is this the start of an ongoing program between the two? Has Riddle lost clean before? I get that Balor is a Main Roster guy but it seems to damage Riddle going ahead.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The Balor/Riddle match was ridiculous. Riddle was good, but Balor just didn't sell anything. Riddle is hitting all these amazing finishers on him and 30 seconds later he's jumped up and he's flying around like an acrobat.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

OK so I haven't watched WWE in years properly and this was the first show since I re-subscribed to the network. 

Ripley is going to be huge if they push her right. She is cool, badass and has everything to make it as the top women's star. The opener was brilliant, super good! It was by far the best women's match I have seen in years and the whole thing was pulled off perfectly. The Kai turn was fantastically done and I loved the finish. What a match.. It is matches like this that show up AEW for the lack of depth of their female roster.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Fringe said:


> Overall solid event, though not the hardest hitting TAKEOVER I've seen. Watching live in New Orleans for Mania 2018 will be hard to beat for me. That said, there was plenty to appreciate here and there seemed to be actual linear, progressive storytelling at work. Planted many seeds for ongoing feuds and angles. I'm intrigued.
> 
> I did find it odd that Balor went over Riddle clean as a whistle basically. Is this the start of an ongoing program between the two? Has Riddle lost clean before? I get that Balor is a Main Roster guy but it seems to damage Riddle going ahead.


I think the fact is Riddle isn't main event ready and we have a former champion and main eventer beating him isn't unreasonably. I haven't seen it yet but did Balor give him the rub at least.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

michael_3165 said:


> I think the fact is Riddle isn't main event ready and we have a former champion and main eventer beating him isn't unreasonably. I haven't seen it yet but did Balor give him the rub at least.


It was a good back and forth between the two, but Balor went over clean in the finish.

Gives me the impression this is the start of a best 2 of 3 program, or something similar. Which I would enjoy as the two had good chemistry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I watched the show this morning. Muh thoughts! 

- First of all, the two ring set up will always look cool. Always! Also, I love that TakeOvers are around the 2 1/2 hour range. They never overstay their welcome or feel too cumbersome. They start, and before you know it, its over. It doesn't allow much room for wasted motion or crowd fatigue later in the show. 

- The Women's War Games...oh boy. Yeah, I didn't like it. 

There was a great moment in there with Kai turning on her team and injuring Nox. It reminded me of Hennig's turn in 97. The faces are fucked, heels have a clear advantage (in this case, 4-2). However, the match dragged on after that, and I'm sitting there like "They literally have a 2-1 advantage...how has Team Bayzler not won yet?". I guess it would have worked for me if Bayzler's team had a breakdown that led to disagreements and a team meltdown, but as is, they just...lost...to two people. I feel like I owe John Cena and apology for his Super Cena bit, because this was just ridiculous. Watching Team Bayzler lose was like watching a Defense be allowed to have 15 players on the field and they still can't stop the offense from scoring touchdowns. 

I also feel like the faces winning undermines the impact of Kai's heel turn. Granted, she can still feud with Nox and that's good, but to me it would have had a bigger impact if she had cost Ripley's team. Again, there is a good idea in there with Kai being the poison that ruined her team the win, but they didn't give it the right result to make it impactful. 

There were some impressive spots and moments, so the effort was there for sure...I just didn't like the story they told. 

- The triple threat contenders match was good, and it was nice to see something that impacts Survivor Series the next night in some way. I liked that they moved away from the "1 on 1...somebody breaks it up...recycle" format that a lot of Triple Threat matches do. I never felt like anybody else but Dunne could win this because he's one of the ones they like to promote from NXT, so I figured he'd take the W and work on the main roster show. But even though I felt like I knew the winner before the match started, the match was pretty solid. The finish was kind of cool too. 

- Balor Vs. Riddle was and it felt like it breezed by too. Good, action packed, and fun. Balor got the win and that was appropriate given his early stages of the heel run. I don't have much else to say about this. It was just solid and good, and the mesh of styles made it fun to watch. 

- UE Vs. Team Ciampa War Games: I said when NXT started doing War Games that it is a tough match to do annually because its hard to justify the same things happening over and over again (like the heels having the man advantage every time), and I wish NXT would just use the match for when they needed it. Doing two of this one on show? Fuck, that just makes it more obvious how hard it is to do these matches constantly. 

That said, I think adding Kevin Owens to the mix was a great surprise and a nice punctuation to the match. And the wild plunder in the closing minutes of the match was a lot of fun and made it worth it. This was easily the better of the two War Games matches and a nice closer to the show. Also, that finish was the scariest spot I've seen in a good while. Thank God it came off okay. 

So overall, I enjoyed the show. It was really good, though I wasn't a fan of the first War Games and I would have preferred only having one WG match on the show.

Another good TakeOver in the books!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

As I kept watching the men’s War Games match just kept thinking how much this was a ROH alumni War Games minus Keith Lee whom I don’t think was ever in ROH unless I’m wrong. Overall a solid Takeover last night and the women’s War Games was on fire they did a great job with the booking.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Great Takeover. I was a little worried having 2 War Games matches on the same card, but both matches were excellent. And the surprise of KO made things even better. TakeOver's never disappoint.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Interesting that the two champions took the pins in both matches.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Really good show from the pre-show match on up.

Garza and Swerve could have surely had more time, and it's a shame they got dumped on a pre-show like that given how hot the two of them have been recently. I think that was an odd choice for a random match up to throw together given both guys are on the upswing.

Womens WarGames match was really good. Loved how Kay Lee Ray trolled the crowd by teasing pulling out the table, loved how much of a badass Rhea looked, and most of all of course loved how god damn well that heel turn that everybody could see coming from a mile off was executed. Dakota Kai has been so stale for so long, and this is her shot at turning things around. I feel like she could play an excellent Phoenix Joker like character, a total loser driven over the edge and goes bat shit crazy. Tegan is such a natural babyface too that I'm glad she's the one they're going to go with against her.

Loved the triple threat match, and it might have been my favourite match of the night. I'm generally hate triple threat matches because I think they're lazy and always follow too similar patterns. This one was kind of different in that they had a lot of action with all three guys in the ring going at it rather than one guy at a time taking turns in laying on the outside. The finish was a nice idea, but pretty fucking dumb when it comes down to it, but it didn't detract too match on account of the fact that at least it was creative. Dunne could have sold Dain's move better and I think it would have worked.

Balor vs. Riddle was as well worked as you would expect Balor vs. Riddle to be, but given just how high expectations I had for it I guess... It was a little disappointing? :lol They could have for sure done more, and while I get it's Finn's big comeback I really wish Riddle had gone over. It was just a match, you know? Needed some stakes or larger drama added to it. Most purely best worked match of the night, but you come to expect more from these shows.

Mens WarGames was good, I'm not really a big fan of these matches, I find all the dead time before everyone is in to be completely ridiculous, and far too long. People complain about Iron Man matches because nothing until the end 'matters', but you can do wayyyyy more with that concept than you can with this one, why does this get a pass? Anyway, the Owens surprise was nice, and the fact that literally everyone in this match was a tremendous worker definitely helped. Was probably my favourite of the WWE WarGames matches off the top of my head, and the finish was suitably epic, if kind of ridiculous for a guy who has to come back and work the next night (and considering Ciampa just came back from fucking neck surgery, and that Cole himself is hurt).


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

After a second viewing, 4.5 out of 5 blunts. A damn good Takeover. That's all that can be said.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota turning heel and KO joining Team Ciampa were the highlights. I hope KO will stay on Raw and become a main eventer though, he shouldn't go back to NXT.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Do WWE commentators know what a broken nose looks like lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

sideon said:


> You think NXT is a demotion? Have you not seen how bad the shit show known as RAW has gotten? Finn Looks like he's having fun again, and he hasn't looked like that in a long time. It also might have been his idea to go back to NXT, something that the Revival might want to consider.


I agree that NXT is the best show WWE puts on, that being said though it's still seen as a demotion to the casuals out there and i'm sure they aren't getting main roster $


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Spot of the night was Kay Lee Ray taking that sick reverse frankensteiner off the top turnbuckle.

Great show, once again the event embarrassed the main roster show.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> Spot of the night was Kay Lee Ray taking that sick reverse frankensteiner off the top turnbuckle.
> 
> Great show, once again the event embarrassed the main roster show.


And that reckless trashcan to her body while she was jumping from the turnbuckle.

Great show indeed!!


----------

